
Bill Gates on Google's Chrome OS - fiaz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10286308-56.html
======
Devils-Avacado
>"The last time I checked you don't need two client operating systems," he
said. "It's good to have one."

Which is why they have Windows and Windows Mobile?

